# Not sure what to do :(



## Polkadots (Jun 16, 2021)

Hello Everyone,
I am new to the forum. I rode for a number of years in Britain as a teenager and I have always loved horses but did not get a chance to continue when I came to Canada. Slowly that desire wore off with time. Fast forward decades, my almost 8yo daughter expressed strong desires to learn to ride, and that started becoming our thing to enjoy together - only to find out she has developed allergy to horses after a few days of lessons and working in the barn. We have not done allergy testing yet but her doctor is very adamant about her staying away from horses as reactions become stronger with each exposure. She is completely heartbroken and so am I. Of course we do not want to risk her health and safety. I just want to know if anyone has successfully overcome allergy to horses and be able to continue to ride. If so, what did you/they do (other than allergy shots)? Horses has been the one thing that lifts her spirits during this horrible pandemic isolation time.
TIA!
Polkadots


----------



## elzilrac (Nov 12, 2017)

Allergies seem pretty common among equestrians... First, I'd check to see if it's hay, horses, cats (if there are barn cats), fly spray (if it started with the onset of summer), or something in the fields.

If it turns out it is horses, the curly hair gene is touted as producing much fewer allergens in the horse's coat, so you might look into finding a riding program that has some curly haired horses.

Third, it wouldn't hurt to get a second opinion from an allergist rather than I assume a GP.


----------



## Polkadots (Jun 16, 2021)

Thank so much for your reply. I definitely will prepare some questions for the allergist. Years ago when I worked in horseback riding camps a few kids developed similar allergies and they returned with eye drops and that was it. So I thought the solution would be just that. However, our paediatrician came across another child in the past who had horse allergies but somehow went on a horse wagon ride, and the outcome was most unfortunate. That may have affected his view on the issue. I know he is looking out for the best of my child, at the same time I wonder if there really is no solutions other than avoidance.


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

My brother has a allergy to cats. He lives with two cats happily after shots.


----------



## Polkadots (Jun 16, 2021)

How long did the shots take? I heard it is safe on kids?


----------



## Nataleia90 (May 30, 2021)

Polkadots said:


> How long did the shots take? I heard it is safe on kids?


Im not sure. He is in Germany but I can ask him. I know he never gave his cats away after finding out he’s got the allergy. He started treatment as a teenager I think.


----------



## Polkadots (Jun 16, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

I’d get another opinion. I was quite allergic to mites (the kind you find in your bed) and underwent a “vaccination program” essentially small bits of allergen under my tongue for about a year, every single day. Plus allergy drugs. Dunno, perhaps there’s a chance to do something similar?


----------



## Polkadots (Jun 16, 2021)

I totally agree! If there is another way to complete avoidance (which is easier said than done - eg what if there is a school trip to a farm), I am willing to explore. Did that regimen work and last?


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

Polkadots said:


> I totally agree! If there is another way to complete avoidance (which is easier said than done - eg what if there is a school trip to a farm), I am willing to explore. Did that regimen work and last?


Oh yes. This was years ago (at least 15). No issue at all ever since. I just think you need an allergy doctor and not a pediatrician


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Get the allergy testing done now, so you know. They will do a skin test where they basically put a drop of different allergens all over your daughter's back. It can be itchy but it isn't painful (my daughter had this done a few years ago and so did I). Based on the reaction they see on each individual spot, they can determine exactly what she is allergic to and how severe the allergy is. 

After that, they can prescribe shots or drops. You take them on a regular basis and eventually the allergy disappears.

Until you know for sure what she's allergic to, there's no point in trying to plan IMO. Put the horse time on hold for a couple of weeks and schedule the testing ASAP.


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

I think it depends on severity, of course, but I find allergies manageable. I'm allergic to hay and also have a mild allergy to horses. I use loratadine daily and try to remember to take flonase before going out.

My husband has a worse allergy to horse dander - very uncomfortable itching. But as long as he remembers to take flonase before going to the barn with me, he manages fine. His eyes and nose might still be a little itchy, but nothing serious. Oh, and masks actually help both of us a lot which we learned by accident during COVID! She might look silly if masking is no longer common in your area, but at least during grooming it could make her more comfortable.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Definitely get allergy testing done. Many people can have allergies without going into anaphylaxis and dying. If she has severe allergies, carry an epi-pen, just in case. 

if it's just a runny nose, burning eyes, and itchy skin that can be dealt with. Take claritin before going to the barn. If she has asthma or trouble breathing, then that is much more serious, and I would probably agree that allergy immunotherapy is necessary. I had a friend as a child with asthma and he couldn't breathe being around the horses.

I would see an allergy specialist. I kept getting sinus infections and was treated for allergies for many years by my gp- finally saw a specialist and they determined I wasn't actually allergic to anything. As it turns out, I would get a virus and that would cause a sinus infection and I didn't have allergies after all. Being in school and exposed to viruses all the time meant I was constantly getting infections and developing sinusitis needing antibiotics. All those allergy medications I took for years, never actually did anything.

Another option is to wear a rain coat to keep horse hair from sticking to her clothes or skin. I use one for moving hay, as I get itchy otherwise.


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

Honestly, it really depends what the allergic reaction is. If it's life threatening, I would be wary. 

I have allergies to the dust and hay. I get hives, eyes water, itchy and this has been pretty consistent at different barns. But I did go to a clinic at one barn that made my whole face swell up and part of my throat. 

I carry allergy pills with me (Reactin, Clariton, Benedryl). Sometimes I will take them before I go to the barn and this helps keep the allergies down. I also have found that wearing a mask while grooming has really helped keep the dust out and long sleeves + gloves. If it is more serious than that, definitely carry an Epi-pen.


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

My uncle when we was a kid loved animals but he was allergic to everything except reptiles. So he always had a pet lizard. I liked to go over there. Now I have a pet lizard but I'm not allergic to anything. People who are allergic to something in barns (it could he horses, it could be hay, it could be cats, it could be dust) could wear N95 masks. Nurses use them in hospitals because they even keep out TB germs.

You used to be able to get epi pens at feed stores where they sold animal vaccines for a couple of bucks. In case a vaccinated animal went into anaphylaxis you could get them from vets too.

Now they are ridiculously expensive. I looked them up
" Based on the pricing provided by GoodRx, a pack of EpiPen (2 auto-injectors) approximately costs between $650 and $735. " People who are allergic to bee stings should always carry one.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Nataleia90 said:


> My brother has a allergy to cats. He lives with two cats happily after shots.



that was going to be my suggestion. shots. I bet the wagon ride issue was more an allergy to hay. Folks who are allergic to hay shouldn't help in the stalls. she may have to give up helping, and just do the riding. But, yeah, allergy shots may help her develop a tolerance.


----------



## Polkadots (Jun 16, 2021)

I am overwhelmingly grateful for all the replies. This really is a great community. THANK YOU! Her pedi is scheduling the allergist appointment, which in my area can take who knows how long (I suspect if it is for a peanut allergy test it would be faster). I requested if she can get tested for other allergens too (as I am allergic to anything you can name in the environment), he refused and says can only get tested for the one thing “I think” she is allergic to. So we will see. Yea if she is allergic to something else in the barn we will not know what it is. If shots work well (given the test reveals what the problematic allergen is) and suggested by the specialist I definitely would consider that for my daughter (and for myself also).


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

That seems a little strange that you can only be tested for one thing, particularly if it is an environmental allergy. I did the p.rick test and came back allergic to various types of trees, grasses, mould, dust and many flowers. I was not identified as allergic to horses but often react in the barn and when grooming. I manage it by taking vitamin D, omega 3 supplements, multivitamin and an allergy pill just before I get to the barn. The masks do also help. Also a nasal spray before bed can be helpful.

My friend has a son with horse allergy and she is careful to change out of horse clothes before leaving the barn so she doesn’t spread allergens in the car.


----------



## Polkadots (Jun 16, 2021)

I myself was tested for all kinds of allergens (and reacted to most of them). Maybe because we had no clue exactly what I was reacting to. Yes I was taken back when the doc told me I have to tell him what to test for 🤷‍♀️ I was hoping to get her tested for things like hay and mould and other animal dander also, but got refused. I think it was horse dander she was reacting to but could also be other things in the barn, as other friends here pointed out.


----------

